# Forget something? Found paddle @ river run takeout.



## liquidport (Jul 19, 2005)

I found your paddle @ river run takeout a couple days ago. Call me to describe. I like Budweiser! 8) 390-0364


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

If you found that paddle somewhere near Pink-House at the end of the Royal Gorge of the Arkansas it's probablly mine. Will have my name 'Zach Williams' my old street addy 2107 SE 17th Street Bentonville, AR. Engraved in Perm marker on both blades (which were once white and are now very yellow) there is also a tell tale crack in the left blade approx 2 inches or less from the shaft.....I doubt this is the paddle you found but if it is....Holla....I'd be buyin you 2 cases of beer for that damn thing just cause I love it and it's been everywhere w/ me....Thanks...


-Zach W


----------

